# New, How is everyone doing thread



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The threads get long so I am statting a new one and I know there are lots of new people so I am checking in again with everyone.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, you know how i'm doing...Can't really talk about this right now. Will write more later.Spliff


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi eric. I just got home from having a weekend of fun in which my stomach behaved. I had to take a couple of librax just to be sure because we did not stop one minute. Coming home from the west we got stuck in a huge traffic jam.







At first, my tummy went GRRRR but then it settled. After 70 minutes "trapped" there it felt pretty good that I did not panick. I am proud of those little things.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

HiI started the tapes again. I'm on day 10 I think. And doing much better. I've been pretty good for a week now after 4 or 5 weeks of back forth from C to D. do not want to go back to work tomorrow. had 4 days off because of the 4th of july holiday. I like sleeping in!nancy


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi everone:I'm doing great, except that like Nancy I go back to work today.







Sigh. It was sure nice to have all last week off.JeanG


----------



## Snoopy Babe (Mar 9, 2002)

Hi,Well prob don't want to hear this but I am having a sh*t, ####, horrid, plain out f*ck of a time. I am very unhappy, sick and pissed off. Sorry don't know if I am allowed to post this. Haven't been around for 2-4 weeks. Life just absoultly sucks and I hate it.U can delete this if u want


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I am doing well with the tapes but I have developed a new pain on my right side hip area. I don't know if it is IBS or not. I need to call my Dr. It is an ache all the time and then some jabbing pain every once in awhile. I am suspicious that is the IBS and I am suspicious that is from some nuts that I ate. Lately I am finding that I cannot eat them.Just came down from a very busy last 3 weeks. My daughter did a musical theatre camp and they did "Annie Get Your Gun". It was a great show and all the kids did so great. We ran day and night and costumes (oh another story) but what fun. Late nights eating out too with the acting gang. That wasn't good on the stomach but good for the spirit.I hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Doing pretty good here. So much more relaxed, sleeping better, mental attitude much improved.Now I find myself thinking thoughts like "when this bloating gets better, I'll ..." instead of"I'll never go out in public again." I'm almost half way thru the 100 days. Bowels, too, are much more settled and nearly normal. It's mainly the awful bloat that shows almost no change. BUT, I remain hopeful!Linda


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

((((((((Snoop))))))) Hang in there honey. This too shall pass.I'm alternatingly:







to







to  to







to







to







to







on a regular basis. That would make me......ummmm?????? Human???? (she asks hopefully)BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, hang in there and you did the right thing. I owe you an email and will send it as soon as I can.Zay, glad things are going well for you. Soon as you know pressure is forthcoming or when your in it, start using the calming techniques. Don't worry in the slightest about the meds either, nno problemo. Good your realizing not to panick. Nancy, glad you had a good break and are doing better, just stay with it and keep reinforcing and breaking down those mind armies. Glad things are normalizing. let me know how you progress.Jean, glad your doing well and sorry its back to work, but good you had a week off. I need one of those soon for sure.SnoopyBabe, I am really sorry your having a rough time right now. Is there anything we can do to help you out. I have felt exactly like that before where you want to die and its hard as hell to cope with IBS and life. Let us know if there is anything we can do and don't lose hope. Were here and we can help you. What is going on?Rita, glad you enjoyed the play.







If you have a new symptom is good to get it checked out.Nuts are high in fat and can be hard to digest.Glad your doing well with the tapes stick to the schedule and let us know how your progressing.LML, sound like things are going good and your subconcious is working with you and not agaisnt you.Glad the bowels have normalized and keep with it and let us know, but soons like things are going well. Bloating is a toiugh symptom, but it should improve for you.BQ, I hope things are going well for you or okay and don't stop being human.







Of course were all going to have ups and downs, but its how we deal with them of course that counts a lot. Be well.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I'll settle for human.But tomorrow, I'm betting I will add








because I can't sleep.......again.







I'm assuming this is all part of the process. And I'll also assume, as long as I'm







forward, I am doing ok. But, what a ride this is..







BQ


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

((BQ)) at least you've gotten to use most of the smileys!snoopy - sorry things are crappy for you right now. but I do want to hear that if you need to say it. we're here for you.tiny lapse today. I'm chalking it up to too big a glass of milk and too small a dose of lactaid. I go to my new old doctor tomorrow for a physical. I used to go to her a few years ago but then she left the clinic where I was going. The doctor I swicthed to left a couple of months ago. I looked up the new old doctor and found she's on my new insurance so I'm going back. I have to bring all my medications with me - prescriptions, over the counter, vitamins, etc. I'm going to bring the booklet that comes with the hypno tapes since it's a big part of my treatment. nancy


----------



## Snoopy Babe (Mar 9, 2002)

Thanks everyone, sorry to have written all that. I know this thread was kinda to check up on how u guys were doing with the tapes.I guess I'm at the end of my rope at the moment. I'm still waiting for my break from bad luck and it's not comming. I am so alone.














sorry


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Snoopy, keep your chin up! I have been where you are right now. I know how totally isolated you feel. I know it really sucks to hear ths because i would totally agree that cutting yourself does help at the time- BUT and this is a REALLY BIG BUT! ALl it will do is make you feel more and more guilty for doing this to yourself. So the fact that you feel good at the time (well not good, relieved) is cancelled out by the amount of time you spend feeling guilty about it.I am looking for some info for you right now...so bear with me..........


> quote:self-harmSelf-harm, sometimes referred to as 'self-injury', includes deliberately cutting, bruising or burning oneself, damaging skin, pulling out hair or taking an overdose. Although incidents of self-harm are not fatal in themselves, they should be taken very seriously as they are usually a sign that the person is deeply distressed and needs a great deal of understanding and support. People who self-harm are at much greater risk of eventually committing suicide if they cannot find help to deal with their problems and very painful feelings.Self-harm is not only very upsetting for those who injure themselves. It is worrying for friends and family and for any professionals concerned. But the more information we have on why self-harm may occur and what appropriate steps we can take, the easier it may be for everyone to cope. who self-harms?Self-harm is far more common than generally supposed. This may be because many of those who self-harm are ashamed and try to keep it secret. However, hospital figures suggest that it is three to four times more common among women than men and more common among young adults. It is estimated that 2-3% of girls will make a serious attempt at self-harm at some time during their teenage years. The rate for men appears to be rising: between 1980 and 1998, self-harm among those aged 15-24 almost doubled and the rate for those aged 25-35 rose by 15%. During the same period, the rate in women has risen considerably less.A small survey among women who had self-injured found that 90% had cut themselves and about 30% had inflicted blows or scalded themselves. The majority had begun to injure themselves during childhood or adolescence. Another survey suggests that self-harm among young people is often missed by adults who may simply think they are 'accident-prone'.People vary considerably in the number of times they may self-harm and the gaps between instances. Some people may have months or years between bouts and then self-harm frequently over a short period when under considerable stress. Others may self-harm from time to time or on a more regular basis. myths about self-harmself-harm is usually attention-seeking behaviour Untrue. Most people who self-harm do so in private and try to keep it from friends and family. They tend to have very low self-esteem and so are likely to need more care and attention, not less.self-harm is rather like being naughty. People who do it can simply stop if they choose Untrue. People who self-harm often do so because they can see no other way of dealing with unbearable feelings. They may need to find appropriate support and more positive ways of coping with distress before they are able to stop.the extent of the problem can be measured by the seriousness of the self-harm Untrue. People who harm themselves only slightly may be as deeply distressed as those who inflict much greater damage. Any case of self-harm should be regarded as a serious warning sign that a person is struggling with problems that seem almost overwhelming.people who self-harm won't actually commit suicide Untrue. The link between self-harm and suicide is a strong one. The Samaritans have estimated that the risk of dying from suicide is 100 times greater for people who self-harm than for the general population. why people self-harmSome people self-harm as a way of dealing with very difficult feelings that build up inside to a point when they seem unbearable. They see it as a coping strategy ï¿½ a way of exercising some sort of control over their own bodies when everything else in their lives seems out of control, and a way of relieving painful feelings. Others, particularly those who overdose, may see self-harm as a way of escaping from feelings that have become too painful. However, some see it as a way of being able to feel. For example, people who cut themselves rarely feel pain at the time of cutting (a phenomenon called 'dissociation'), but feel relieved at the sight of blood.People self-harm for a great variety of reasons. Sometimes there may be mixed reasons or the people themselves may not be clear as to why they are doing it. Some also have other difficulties such as alcohol or drug dependency or mental health problems, which may contribute to their self-harming behaviour.In one survey, people described some of the feelings that had led them to self-harm. These included:misery, grief, desperation, hopelessness guilt, 'dirtiness', shame, badness anger, anxiety, frustration, panic a sense that no one was there for them a sense of unreality or numbness.There are frequently underlying causes that are triggered by particular stresses such as an argument or pressure at work. Some experts feel that one or more adverse childhood experiences have contributed to their self-harm, including: sexual, physical or emotional abuse neglect or lack of communication within the family loss or separation from a parent or a parental illness bullying, rejection by peers, racism or anxieties about sexual orientation being subject to excessively high expectations.Others consider that adverse experiences in later life ï¿½ such as rape or an abusive relationship ï¿½ or difficulties in communicating with others and having their own needs heard may have influenced them to self-harm. what professional help is available?It is important that self-harm is taken seriously and that appropriate help and support is offered. People who self-harm are unlikely to be able to sort out their problems on their own.Ways of helping people who self-harm may include:individual counselling This can help people look at the underlying reasons for their self-harm and find more appropriate ways to express their feelings.a therapy or support group Groups enable people to share their thoughts and feelings with others who have had similar experiences and to support each other to find new ways of coping. Groups can also be very helpful in overcoming people's feelings of shame and isolation.creative arts therapies These often provide a good way of expressing feelings that are too difficult or painful to talk about.practical help over matters such as benefits, accommodation, training or employment. This can be important to help people find a way out of a damaging situation (such as a relationship with an abusive partner) or get back on their feet.supportive discussions on finding alternative ways to cope with stresses that can trigger self-harm.crisis support Many people need some sort of outside support in a crisis, whether it is somewhere to go where they will feel safe and cared for or a telephone number to ring.Unfortunately, many of these resources are scarce on the National Health Service and may not be immediately available. how you can help yourselfYou may want to understand why you have been self-harming. You may also want to consider what triggers your self-harm episodes and find alternative ways to cope. talk to someone If you have kept your self-harm a secret, your first step might be to talk to someone on a helpline (see help and info). You should not feel embarrassed or ashamed. Although you may feel that you are the only person who behaves this way, it is far more common than you think. You will probably find it a relief to talk to someone who understands.confide in family and friends You are also likely to find that it helps to confide in a few people you trust. Let them know how they can best help. Caring friends or family are often the best support.explore with a counsellor or group When you are ready, you may want to explore the reasons for your self-harm with a trained counsellor or with a group who have had similar experiences. Although this can sometimes be a painful process, it can help you come to terms with what has happened and enable you to move on and make new choices about how you live your life. Again, unfortunately, there are not enough counsellors or groups to go around and you may have a long wait ï¿½ up to two years.The feature am I losing my mind? has detailed information about how to find help.find ways of coping You will find it easier to reduce your self-harming behaviour or give it up completely if you can find alternative ï¿½ and positive ï¿½ ways of dealing with painful feelings and stress. These may includehoning a supportive friend for a chat. Writing a diary or doing something creative such as painting. Doing calming activities such as yoga or relaxation exercises or having a scented bath. Channelling your energy into regular exercise such as a daily walk or run. Carefully structuring your day so that you do not spend long periods on your own. Making time for activities that you enjoy and make you feel good about yourself, such as spending time with friends, listening to music or having a nice meal. It may take you a long time before you are ready to give up self-harm completely. You may even find that your need for it increases as you explore distressing experiences in your past that may underlie your self-harm or make changes in the way you live your life. Try not to get discouraged. The more progress you can make in sorting out other areas of your life, the easier giving up self-harm will eventually become. how friends and family can helpFriends and family often provide the most valuable support. People who self-harm often feel very isolated and despairing. Knowing that others are there for them and care about them, despite what they are doing to themselves, can make all the difference.Make time to listen and to try and understand. This is one of the most important things anyone can do. There is no need to find solutions. Simply accept the person as they are, even though you find the self-harm upsetting. Try not to criticise the person, attempt to control their behaviour or show just how anxious you are, however hard this may seem. They are unlikely to be able to stop self-harming just like that and your actions may drive them to self-harm in secret. Do not show anger or disgust if they show you evidence of their self-harm. Behave in a caring way as you would with anyone who is ill or injured. Find out all you can about self-harm and about sources of help (see help and info) so that you can offer suggestions if appropriate. Ask if there is anything you can do to help. Try to support the person while they find their own ways of coping. Encourage any positive steps they take, even if they are continuing to self-harm. Try to persuade the person to see their GP for help. If they are unwilling to do so, or the GP is not particularly helpful, you might suggest contacting one of the helplines listed at the end of this feature or contacting one on their behalf. Try to be very patient. Self-harm may take months or even years to overcome.Of course, if the person has seriously harmed themselves or their life is in danger you must get help as soon as possible, even if they have asked you to respect their secrecy. If you accompany someone to a hospital accident and emergency department, try to make sure that the professionals involved take the incident seriously. Some follow-up care should always be offered. If not, you should ask about it.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Snoopybabe, I think I am missing some information here on you. Why are you so down at the moment if you can say?Don't worry about posting here thats why the thread is here.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Eric, you would be proud of me. I called this counselling/ young persons advice centre and have an appt with the counselling coordinater Friday 19th and 2.30pm.Wish me luck. Im nervous.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Good to hear Spliff.







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, that is good to hear and I am proud of you. Good luck with this I think it will help you. keep us updated on it.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Congratulations, Spliff!







Snoopy, I hope things resolve themselves soon for you. Take care of yourself.







JeanG


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh dear, have to take antibiotics for a week for an insect bite gone wrong on my hand (making it very swollen) is this going to hurt my stomach?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Think positively Spliff! Maybe it won't bother you at all. If it does, you can always try a probiotic. I try not to worry about stuff that has happened yet. I find worrying about "what ifs" is a waste of emotion and has caused me symptoms that perhaps, if I had kept a more positive outlook, I could have avoided. Think positive>>>>>>>>







Hope your hand feels better real soon.(((((Spliff))))







BQ


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well it seems to be ok at the moment. I am thinking positive. Last night my damn hand was burning (i was at work). It felt so good when i could put it in the ice bucket after we had closed. Oh, the relief. I slept with ice on it and this morning the inflammation has gone down, the its still really swollen and my fingers hurt. I'm going to rattle by the end of today- so many pills!Incase anyone wondered, my mum has filled out the form for the court order against my dad and we are waiting to hear what happens next. I'm a bit numb (in more ways than one) and don't want to hear anything more about it from either of my parents. I've just had enough.I keep having nightmares about it though which is a bit disturbing, but not so much now. Its been a week now. My Dad hasn't spoken to me all week. Hope everyone is ok,a BIG HUG to Marilyn and Net (if your reading this) and i hope your both ok.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I had a couple of rough days this week. I am suspicious that maybe some stress at work caused this flare up. I am not sure. Anyway, I have posted some pictures from the theatre camp....(My daughter is in the yellow)Spliff, you have been through a lot lately.. you seem to be staying positive through it all -- not easy.... http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p...18400&members=1


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Doing o.k.Symptoms better, just had a a couple of days of D last week but have turned a corner.My anxiety has now all but gone and I forced myself to go out to a birthday dinner two weeks ago (first time out in 10 months) although my anx'levels did rise but I fought against it.On the way to the venue my stomach started to play up and I thought I would turn around and head back for home which I have done many times before but, I said "SHUT UP we are going out to a dinner and I have to take you with me" (pitty we can't leave out stomachs at home sometimes).During the meal I was perfectly ok and did not think about symptoms at all.Came out of the restaraunt and I started to feel uncomfortable with a D attack coming on so I shouted "shut up guts ache we are going home" and I then felt ok again.Not sure if this makes any medical/HT sense but it has started to work for me. I have also just stopped taking my med's and although only for 2 days I haven't needed them either so I have my fingers crossed on that one.I did try before but had to start taking them again so we will see.I'm not giving up though as I will get better just going to take more time then I had hoped back in February when I started the prog'. While I am here, as only visit usually on weekends now, wanted to ask how Spliff was doing if you see this post.Peter.


----------



## belinda (Oct 18, 2001)

I haven't been around much lately, mainly due to a very sick computer. I am nearly at the end of the tapes, and pleased to say still doing really well. I have had a little bit of C, but that has mainly been due to my doctor insisting on putting me on iron tablets, because my Hb level dropped a little too low. But it hasn't been that bad, and certainly hasn't stopped me from doing anything. I even went camping for the weekend with the usual grotty campsite toilets, and I wasn't worried about it at all, and had a fantastic time.







Belinda x


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Rita, how are you doing? Hope our feeling better.Jb, try not to yell at your gut.







But this is in part an effect of the HT and thats a good thing you are actually doing pretty well I think, keep going with what your doing. progression maybe in small steps sometimes, but they have lasting effects. Also sometimes when we force ourselves to do something we actually are okay and even enjoy and get our minds off the IBS. At first its a little harder, kind of like starting excersise when your out of shape at first its harder, but it gets easier and you can trust your gut and brain more as you become more comfortable.







Belinda, sorry to here about your puter, but glad to hear your doing well. The c can be a small side effect for some at the end of the tapes but it will balance out for you so no worries. Sounds like your doing well and that is very good to hear.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Hey Eric and everyone..I haven't posted in a while and as an old timer even though I finished the tapes well over a year ago..I'm getting better every day still. My only fear is that the tapes are wearing out so I may have to invest in the CDs!! Periodically I listen to my favourite hypno sides still...and Mike's voice is getting shaky and the music a little off key every now and again!!At the time I did the tapes I felt better, but amazingly the recovery continues to this day..I still have bad days of course, but they are more rare then ever and I even feel dare I say normal some days...touch wood etc. Before this I couldn't leave the house for weeks at a time...and it made me very depressed.I wish all of you well with your journeys. I found that counselling helped me a lot too early on as well as some changes in diet and exercise. Stay positive







Jane(I had alternating constant C/D with G..not I only get this occasionally)


----------



## bwburt (May 13, 2000)

At the moment I'm fairly discouraged, altho I'm encouraged by the posts of those who finished the tapes a year ago and are now doing okay.I "did" the tapes clear through twice, each time carefully following the plan on the pamphlet. I finished in mid-February and am not better. It's necessary to take Immodium AD every other day, and sometimes more often. I do watch carefully what I eat, but at the moment I feel there's not much I can eat. Now that's discouragement talking, but the foods I can eat make a pretty short list.That was exacerbated -- the long list of verbottens (sp?)-- a couple of years ago when I broke an ankle and was laid up for several months. That's when the list grew, and grew and grew.First off was the major stress of the whole broken bones-hospital experience. Next, I had trouble convincing the hospital personnal that I COULD NOT eat things like dairy, wheat, etc. Then when I got home, I had to live in a hospital bed in the dining room for a couple of months. The nurses who came in to stay with me when my husband worked refused to believe that I couldn't eat the same foods -- i.e. oysters, shrimp, ham, beef -- for several days at a time. My husband suffered from the same (dis-belief) malady. To add to the stress, I didn't want outsiders around. The nurses were all good, compassionate, kind, etc. But I wanted everyone to GO AWAY AND LEAVE ME ALONE.Anyhow, my bones have been fine for a long time, but I've been unable to get my energy back. Finally discovered it's a form of depression. Whenever I feel powerless or helples, my energy takes a deep dive.Well, anyhow! I'm looking forward to mid-February 2003. I've got to be rid of the whole damned thing by then. I'm really, really sick of it!Goddess Bless,Betty B.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I'm in a little hurry here but I wanted to say to all you.I am doing really good, eric. I am having librax ocassionaly to be able to handle all the things I am getting myself into and it is working woders along with the hypno. I went on an audition without even having my stomach remind me it is in my belly. Started to take guitar lessons again without any problems (I noticed the bathroom is by the classroom







) and I am ready to start playing volleyball again any time soon. Plus the new school, which has become something exciting and not depressing like in the beginning. It's all looking good.I will get back here tomorrow and check the posts.


----------



## UncleGus (Apr 4, 2000)

Just finished day 45. Overall, feeling a little bit better, but still have a long way to go.


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

I'm off for Maui tomorrow for 6 days. CDs will go along and I've started listening to my appropriate day's side on long flights. Helps with the flying anxiety and also I don't miss a day when I get somewhere. Pretty depressing to think of being in public in a bathing suit, espcially among lots of old friends when I'm looking and feeling like such a blimp. But I'm going anyway ... and determined to have a good time. May just spend a LOT of time snorkling! Wish me luck!!Linda


----------



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

Doing better here...had a pretty big flare up last week. Think it was due to the heat...you know what they say, crazy from the heat!







Missed two days of work at my new job, so course that stressed me even more! Have been using the tapes again for over two weeks now after I had fallen off the wagon so to speak. They are helping me so much. Especially when i had the flare up, I made a vow to myself to follow the schedule no matter what! Today I was chosen for jury duty...so yet another change happening to me!Spliff...hope you are doing okay now, you too have been thru many changes these days! Hope the rest of you are doing well too...Debra


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jane, I am very happy for you and very happy to hear that.







It also makes me happy when I see some of the older members post to these threads and let me know how there doing and that there okay. I think this also helps others as well. Good to hear Jane.Bwburt, I am sorry to hear after the second time, you are not doing better, did they have any effect at all with anything, sleep, symptoms etc, or are you where you started from in the begining?I would say to you at this point it may be worth while for sure to look into CBT for IBS and see if that route could help you out, or a hypnotherapist in person as that may also be a way even if its one or two visits at first to see how deep into HT you go in person. But the CBT if I were you I would look into, maybe even Dr Bolen's book to start. I am sorry if it did not work for you, obviously some people don't achieve the same benefits as others and I am glad your happy others have gotten better, even though that can be kind of depressing, but you to will find a way, its just important to keep looking and trying and I will help with anything you need in that regards just ask. On the food and IBS issue, do you have heathers book on eating for IBS?What is going on in mid Feburary?Zay, glad to hear things are working out for you and happy to see you are living life and the school is cool. I am getting closer to Hondorous ( Roatan) as I speak, it looks like I will be going there in this winter for a month on recon.







My best friend has already moved there. I would like someday in the future to visit there also. I can bring my friend we can shot over to jamaica and hang with UB 40 he's good friends with them. Glad your doing well Zay.Hang in there Gus and let us know how its going and if you need anything or have questions let me know. Although your about halfway this does not mean a lot, it will matter more how you feel when your done. LML, if I didn't miss you have a great time.







Debra, glad your back on track and determined and there helping. Heat will really do that and don't worry about an ocassional setback, they can happen, especaiilly from heat, but just keep listening.







let me know how your doing as you progress.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

eric, I do not know much about Honduras but I bet that if you go there you will have a great time. And of course Jamaica, UB 40 the sand and the sun soonud like absolut fun. Ja man!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Zay, there was a good article on it recently in our newspaper.But this is an email I got from my friends a couple days ago, and then he called me to come right away, but I told himm I could not at the moment. He is the one that is the guitarist for Babyface a big R and B band. I am looking majorally forward to getting there this winter.







I also can't wait to swim with the dolphins







Hello everyone,We made it here with Twinkles and she is fine. ThankGOD. It was a little ruff at first but she thensetteled into the fact we were traveling. What astrong kitty. And yes Galen we got our dive bag that was lost onthe way in Miami. Thank GOD for that too. We are staying what seems like the top of the world.We have a guest house rental for a month that is ontop of a hill and you can see ocean views from eitherside. The wind is blowin fierce up here.It takes a little getting use to. But then it will diedown for a while. Very dramatic views.You can see straight down the Island. And see the sunrise over the sea. You can also see Hondorus mainlandon a clear day. Meaning no haze. No smog. Later we will rent a larger place so you all canvisit. But for now we lucked out with this amazingplace. WOWIE!!The water is beautiful from up here. You can see thecruize ship come it. A huge building on the waterpulling up to Roatan for a day tour.Hanging with Stella and Fran. Great people. Stella isa great cook too.Nice view of the sea from thier wood house in thehills.They are the property managers that got us the houseand are friends with Shawn from Oregon Brion's friend.We have met some others that are nice as well.Today we toured the Island in a pick up truck and hadfun looking around and vibing the Island. Driving upand down the hills and seeing many sights of beauty.Wild cows and horses. Birds and butterflys. GREENGREEN EVERYWHERE. Hot but nice. Had a little rainyesterday that came and went.We're invited to a Cancer Birthday Party on Saturday.Really nice house on the coast.Had a great meeting today with Samir owners son atAnthony's Key resort. He loved our Dolphin Adventurevideo wants to be involved... and is also interestedin my idea about a specialty program for handicapedchildren. This is something that can be developed withhim. I was excited that he was intersted in the idea.As there are waiting lists in Florida for this kind ofthing with children to swim with dolphins. That havecertain physical and emotional challenges.So I will start to develope a proposal. So ya never know what could develop here. And theSHOW!! YAHOO!The sky is clear and we can see sooooo many stars fromhere. Stars you don't see in L.A.LEE you would love it. Brion is in star gazing heaven.We have looked at a few homes and they all havesomething different.We are chilling right now having a nice time lookingaround. Taking our time vibing.I got to swim with the dolphins at Anthony's keyResort. Had a fantastic time.The babies were really responding to me. They weresoooo cute swimming right up to me and playing withme. I would spin around and around and they would copyme. Some of the other swimmers said they saw me andwere watching how the babies would copy me.SOOO COOL.The mothers were a little protective one came up to meand gave me an open jaw which means back off. But thebaby kept coming over to me to play. Then others cameto play with me too. I had about 6 dolphins swimmingaround me.Looking me in the eye. They all wanted to play theseaweed game. They were bringing me pieces of seaweedto toss back and forth. Playing catch. Will see thefootage later today. Theres a guy that shoots a videocam underwater so you can see yourself with themplaying.Fantastic encounter with great playful friends.Had a nice meeting with Eldon he is the supervisor forall the dolphins and is interested in my ideas. Andwill be in volved in our dolphin adventure show. Andthe specialty dolphin swims. He has invited me along on a dolphin training of twoyoung dolphins in the morning taking them out to openwater and back to get used to it.COOL.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Hi everyone...if it's not one thing it's another... I went to a new endo today and he sent me for a thyroid ultrasound because he felt some nodules on the thyroid. I will knoow more in a few days... Anyway, Eric I have been to Honduras..In fact my daughter is scrapbooking right now and just finished the pages for me on Honduras when we were there.Went to Tegucigalpa and City of Angels. Had the best cab driver (Roberto) who came to pick us up every day to show us around while we there. Took us all the way to the top of the emparka. My husband had business there and we hung out...Where are your friends? Diving in Roatan?


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Sounds like a little piece of paradise. That email reminds me of the time I visited Culebra which is an island that is part of us. Everything was so green... Go there, have fun and play with the dolphins.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yeah sure Eric, Will your assistants be "helping" you swim?????







BQ


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

LMAO!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Rita, let us know how the test goes.Zay, thanks I have been looking forward to this for many years. They moved there to Roatan and in the future I hope to spend some time in Oregon and some time in Hondurous.







BQ, I sure hope so.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, tonight is day 100 of the tapes for my son. He is so markedly improved I almost can't believe it. We went to the gastro this week and are beginning to cut back on the meds. He still has some pain after bowel movements, but he's not letting it rule his life. We actually went to a restaurant last week and didn't have to rush out to get home for the bathroom. He's been eating things he wouldn't try 3 months ago and so far so good. I bought Toward Inner Peace for him. I know he's supposed to wait 2-3 months before starting it, so he'll just listen to his favorite sides until then.BTW I gave up on biofeedback (at least for the time being). I could not find anyone to do it. Several recommendations didn't work out. I was initially concerned because he seemed to have plateaued with the hypno tapes, but he's making improvements again, so I'll put a hold on the biofeedback for now. Just wanted to let you all know and wanted to again thank Tom and especially Eric for all of your support and assistance.Just a word to all those people concerned about the price of the tapes. I spent SOOOOO much money on vitamins, doctors, special food, etc. That $120 for the tapes was the best money I've spent EVER!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jackie, I am so thrilled to hear this, and knew he was just at a hump and that he would continue to improve and will still continue to improve even after he's done.







I am not positive he should wait two to three months on Towards Inner Peace, you might want to ask Mike about that again, in your case. It is good however for him to continue to review them.I am very happy it was successful for him , and quite frankly this should really help him even years from now.







Don't forget to post that in the success thread if you would be so kind.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I got my thyroid results back and I have one nodule that we are going to do nothing about right now...going to wait until November and recheck it.In the meantime, last night I developed a new symptom with esphogeal spasms. It was very painful and freightening. I still think it has to be my gallbladder. I am going to my gastro hopefully Monday sometime if I can get in. I have been taking tagamet for the spasms and some bentyl and eating liquids today.I took out my CD player this am and did the tape to try to help the spasms calm down. I was thinking that maybe I could take my tape with me when I have to have the endoscope and the hida scan to help to relax. Has anyone ever done this?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Rita, I haven't done it but my sis took a relaxation/positive thought/healing type tape with her to a same day surgical procedure and the staff just put it in a zip lock and wrapped the rest up with plastic. Of course her "hat" covered the ear phones. She felt great afterwards and didn't even use any rx painkillers at home that night; tylenol was sufficient. My sis called the same surg unit and asked them if she could bring it ahead of time and they said no problem. Why not give your place a call and also your Doc? They may think it is a great idea.Much luck with this Rita.







Jackie, Great news on your son! Wow, I bet he is feeling SO much better about everything!Tell him well done and Congrats from us!







BQ


----------



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

Am still listening to my CD's at night...hoping they will relax me as well. The anxiety is really getting to me again. I posted on another thread...but am feeling like I sound like a broken record now. Hot flashes, nasuea, so irritable all the time, VERY emotional and not sleeping either. What is wrong with me? I am too young to be going thru "the change" they say. I am hoping Mike's tapes will calm me, so I can at least get some sleep. I just lay there staring at the clock. I am not liking my new job, but don't want to quit yet another one cause then I will have failed yet again.







I am still taking my Luvox, and it doesn't seem to help at all.







My medical insurance will be effective as on Aug 1st...if I can just hang on long enough to get in and have some tests done. I have been having IBS flare ups again almost every day, along with "D" but it isn't so severe to send me to the emergency room again. I am scared and have nobody to talk to about this...my husband tries to understand, but can one really if they haven't had IBSD and anxiety/OCD from it??? I just feel like I am complaining about some ache I have every darn day...must be driving him nuts as well.....HELP!!!!! Debra


----------



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

Hi everyoneFirst time I've answered one of these "how are you" threads...Spliffie, cheers for making me laugh with the dancing chap...is it spiderman? I can't quite tell. Wasn't expecting to laugh at anything this morning!Well, although recently I had been feeling more relaxed and having less stomach troubles, last night the big D came to the attack while one of my family was taking a bath, so needless to say my self-esteem is pretty low this morning and I'm really fed up. I've noticed recently that I'm getting very picky about food and am not really getting any pleasure from most meals now, because even with the healthier stuff, while eating it I'm just thinking about whether I'm going to feel ok afterwards. I haven't got Mike's CDs, I hope to one day soon when I have enough cash, but for now I've just been listening to the 2 tapes my personal hypnotherapy did for me when I was seeing her weekly, but I'm still avoiding going places, particularly as I've just moved back to my parent's town while I'm on uni holidays and everything's become unfamiliar. Needless to say, the more I stay in, the worse I get. It's that lovely vicious circle. I long for the day when I forget I have bowels







But I hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hang in there Yarnie, and keep learning about IBS as that will help you a lot.The food issue can sometimes lead to food phobias, so try to eat small meals often and a healthy variety.Sorry you had a bad day yesterday.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

No problem Yarnie.We should try and meet up sometime during the summer. You are in London and so am i, there is another guy on here that lives in croydon. We should go somewhere for the day or something. Forget aobut IBS.


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

What a great adventure you're having Eric! My trip to Maui pales by comparisom, but I had a great time too. So green and lush upcountry, and all the fish and friendly green turtles were not at all put off by blowing a lot of bubbles ... from both ends! Snorkling is the best thing I've found yet to relieve all that excess gas!! All the relaxing was good for me, too. We cooked breakfasts early and walked the solitary cove just outside our door with all the feathered early risers. Can't wait to go back!Linda


----------



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah that'd be good anyone who's local we should get together...I need to keep "normal"! Today I went shopping with my mum and realised if I'm not careful I'll end up agoraphobic as well. I don't need more to worry about!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Do you want to meet up when i get back from Italy? maybe on the 3rd or 4th of Ausgust?We should go have a drink and put the world to rights!


----------



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

We could do, I won't say anything for definite just yet because it depends on me scrounging money from my mum as I'm SO broke at the moment it's really quite sad! Shouldn't be a problem though, a drink or two doesn't cost too much!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lml, I am looking forward to that trip in the future.







Glad you had a good time in Hawaii.







I need to go there too someday I have never been there, I have a good friend there who lives on the big island on a beautiful lagoon.







Aagin, glad it was a good trip for you and you had a good time.


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Eric, you MUST go visit your friend on Hawaii!! The big island is definately the best INHO. Lots more fish and lots fewer people! At the risk of sounding like the Chamber of Commerce, if I could make a living there, that's where I'd live. The snorkeling is amazing, people friendly and relaxed, great aloha spirit, food and coffee delicious. There are misty green lush parts as well as desert and lava fields and lots of wonderful history. Even LOTS of rain over Hilo side if you wanted that. I vote that you need a vacation there one day soon!!! LOL Best place in the world to relax.Linda


----------

